# 2014 Horse of The Year



## JWC sr. (Jan 13, 2015)

We just got notification that *Cherryville Majic's Uptown Girl* was named *AMHR Horse of The Year*. She is a Majic (Rhapsody's Majestic Reign) daughter of course,owned by Ray and Vicki Tobin & shown by Belinda Bagby of B & B Training. Awesome little double registered ASPC/AMHR filly that we are really proud of. Congrats to Ray/Vicki Tobin and Belinda Bagby. great accomplishment!!!!


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations, John!! That's fantastic news!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 18, 2015)

Congratulations! That is a great accomplishment!! would love to see photos of her.


----------

